# subshells (chemistry)



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I was working out the order of subshells this morning and I got a bit confused when the lanthanides come in. It goes 6s and then I thought it would be 4f (seeing as the lanthanides and actinides are in f block) but there are 15 lanthanides. I thought f subshells could only hold 14 electrons? And also in period 6, there are only 9 transition metals. But how can the 5d subshell have 9 electrons?
Thanks for any help


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

No chemistry enthusiasts? Well I found out by other means. For anyone who does want to know, Letetium (the 15th lanthanide) actually has a 5d subshell so there are effectively 10 in 5d and 14 in 4f. How it should be


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh, I hate chemistry. Give me physics & mathematics any day.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I can answer with total certainty, I have absolutely no idea!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Chemistry is my favorite!







I'm only doing GCSE's and I'm getting onto A-level stuff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Haven't seen Sam on line lately but I think you and he might have alot in common, he is an acedemic as well.I on the other hand have no idea what you are talking about. Good luck.
Philly


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Man, when you go off topic, you really go off topic.



PandaMan said:


> But how can the 5d subshell have 9 electrons?
> Thanks for any help


I thought d subshells had 10? Maybe you're winding us up.

But I'm making all this up. I know nothing of chemistry. Ask me about elastic, steel and photography and a couple of other topics. I may be making all that up too, but at least it's more fun to talk about. Chemistry is a topic that most people either partake of, or fall asleep in, during their school days and then they put it behind them. I did 4 course units a year of drugs at university and all I have to show for it is a certificate (BSc in Pharmacology LOL).


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

philly said:


> Haven't seen Sam on line lately but I think you and he might have alot in common, he is an acedemic as well.I on the other hand have no idea what you are talking about. Good luck.
> Philly


I don't think Sam, is involved in chemistry; I believe he likes Math and Physics.

I'm afraid the furthest I got with the subject myself, was basic internal reactions of the human body (digestion etc ... ) interesting though, good luck.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

b


----------

